# Photocell Sensor to control several lighting circuits



## k_buz (Mar 22, 2012)

Yes, its done all the time.


----------



## curiousB (Jan 16, 2012)

Do you mean photocell to control multiple lights on same circuit or photocell to control multiple circuits


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

Like k buz said, done all the time.

Get a contactor rated for the number and size of circuits, get a photo cell to match the coil voltage and wire it like your diagram


----------



## lightingguy (Mar 23, 2012)

I would recommend using a twist-lock photocell as opposed to the "button" type photocells commonly sold at hardware stores. Look for reputable brands such as Dark To Light, Fisher Pierce, and Tork.


----------



## zsh83 (Mar 23, 2012)

curiousB said:


> Do you mean photocell to control multiple lights on same circuit or photocell to control multiple circuits


Photocell to control contactor, contactor to cut off supply to panel, panel control multiple circuits.


----------



## zsh83 (Mar 23, 2012)

jbfan said:


> Like k buz said, done all the time.
> 
> Get a contactor rated for the number and size of circuits, get a photo cell to match the coil voltage and wire it like your diagram


If according to the diagram of the photocell sensor above, how do i connect it a contactor and how do i choose the contactor.


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

A contactor has so many poles (sets of contacts) for example a 2 pole contactor can control 2 branch circuits.

You must choose a contactor whose poles are isolated, namely there are two separate terminals for each pole, not one terminal for each pole plus a common bus (interconnected terminal strip).

We are suggesting a wattage per pole of twice the wattage of the lights and other things you will be controlling, except for incandescent (incl. halogen) lights and resistance heaters where you can use 25% more than the actual wattage to allow a small safety factor.


----------

